

Microsoft begins dropping OneDrive's 2GB file size limit - vocatys
http://www.computerworld.com/article/2600836/cloud-storage/microsoft-begins-dropping-onedrives-2gb-file-size-limit.html

======
duncan_bayne
'Dropping' sounds like they're reducing it ... can I suggest a rename to
'eliminating'?

~~~
vocatys
That would certainly make more sense

